# Edge for cable - Can't get MoCA to work



## DaviCon (Feb 21, 2004)

With the drop to $199 last weekend, I went ahead and bought an Edge. I'd been resisting it due to worries that the final shoe was about to drop on TiVo's traditional DVR service (although I imagine they'll be happy to keep collecting service fees and providing program info until the bitter end), the death of further development of third-party app integration on the box, and the impending death of CableCARDs, but my Roamio Plus has been giving me worrying signs of approaching failure and my family is still addicted to DVRing our cable shows. May be a mistake and I won't get to use it for long, but it's what we're doing for now.

Glad I did it for now; the picture is definitely improved on our recent model 4K TV (although still figuring out picture settings, as it comes in rather dark when I've got the HDR on) and it is so much zippier than our Roamio. *But I can't get the Edge to work on our MoCA network*, and that's problematic with our home's set up.

For years, been using successive models of Xfinity gateways (currently the XB7) as a MoCA bridge and the Roamio has had no problem whatsoever connecting as a MoCA client. The Edge will not connect no matter what I try, though, giving me C33 errors.

It's connected at the exact same point in the network as the Roamio was and when I swap back to the Roamio it connects immediately, no problem. I tried getting a new splitter with an even broader frequency spectrum (5-2500 MHz), thinking maybe the Edge had less tolerance than the Roamio. No change.

Using the exact same settings: MoCA client, automatic channel selection, no encryption key (although if I'm wrong that I can't set up an encryption key when using the Xfi gateway as the MoCA bridge, I would welcome that, too).

Any ideas why the Roamio would work so easily on our MoCA network but the Edge won't at all?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've seen a _bunch_ of times, that when switching MoCA Hardware, you need to reduce the MoCA Devices during Network Setup to the bare minimum needed for a connection.

i.e Just the Gateway and the TiVo until you've made the Network connection functional.

-KP


----------



## DaviCon (Feb 21, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> I've seen a _bunch_ of times, that when switching MoCA Hardware, you need to reduce the MoCA Devices during Network Setup to the bare minimum needed for a connection.
> 
> i.e Just the Gateway and the TiVo until you've made the Network connection functional.
> 
> -KP


Thank you for the suggestion, KP. Although I thought I'd tried that, I gave it another go anyway. Still no luck with that, so I went even further and physically moved my gateway to the room with the TiVos and with the split right there (just to the gateway and the Edge) it _did _work, so it's not the unit. I hoped that once I had it successfully functioning as a client on the MoCA network the Edge might maintain the connection when I moved the gateway back to the room it needs to be in, but sadly it did not.

The Edge must be more finicky or have less tolerance than the Roamio for whatever coax cabling or splitter is between the room we have the gateway in and the room we have the TiVos in (all of which is on the roof of our apartment building, which we don't have access to). For years, the Roamio has had no problems connecting with our current setup.

So new question: It's not ideal, but *once I cancel service on the old Roamio would it continue to function as a MoCA client?* The Internet I'm getting via the MoCA network then goes from the Roamio to a router via the Ethernet connection so I'm able to run wired service to the streaming devices, game systems, etc. in the media center. Our 100-year-old brick apartment building, including some interior brick walls and a skinny and long apartment layout, makes the wifi iffy at the ends of the apartment even with our mesh wifi setup, so short of running ethernet cabling along our baseboards I'm anxious to keep some sort of wired connection. The gateway has to stay where it is for wired connections to work computers that need fastest possible connections.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DaviCon said:


> So new question: It's not ideal, but *once I cancel service on the old Roamio would it continue to function as a MoCA client?* The Internet I'm getting via the MoCA network then goes from the Roamio to a router via the Ethernet connection so I'm able to run wired service to the streaming devices, game systems, etc. in the media center.


I believe that the basic MoCA networking function of the box should continue to work, even in the absence of an active TiVo service plan.

Where is the EDGE in the above setup? Separately, who is your cable provider? Or with whom do you need to work to ensure that your apartment is properly (and securely) wired to support MoCA?

Have you thought about buying a standalone MoCA adapter for either the EDGE or Roamio location?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Tivo Edge won't hold connection - Marriage in Jeopardy - Help


----------



## DaviCon (Feb 21, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Have you thought about buying a standalone MoCA adapter for either the EDGE or Roamio location?


Sorry, thought I'd made it clear that the Edge was replacing the Roamio, they are not intended to operate in two different locations. The Roamio was only connected at this point to keep the MoCA service going.

In any case, while it pains me to spend money on a separate MoCA adapter when I should have a perfectly functional client already built into the Edge, I did pick up an Actiontec ECB6250S02 on a bit of a discount on Prime Day. Works just fine at the same location the Roamio worked for years and that the Edge won't at all. Same location, same wiring: Roamio and standalone adapter work great, Edge won't connect at all. Edge just seems on the extra finicky side for the strength of signal or something.

So problem solved, but at the cost of an extra $75 that seems like it should have been unnecessary. Oh well.


----------

